# Red Bull



## Praetor

Other than convenience stores, anyone got a bead on a place that sells Red Bull (and ships to Canada)? I'm lookin for something on the order of 200 cans to start with


----------



## ian

surely you jest....


----------



## ian

do they sell it in supermarkets in Canada? I wouldnt drink that stuff, you hear all these stories of people drinking too much of it, and getting hyper/heart attacks.


----------



## jesbax

Praetor said:
			
		

> Other than convenience stores, anyone got a bead on a place that sells Red Bull (and ships to Canada)? I'm lookin for something on the order of 200 cans to start with



try Walmart


----------



## 4W4K3

http://www.digsmagazine.com/ubb/Forum13/HTML/000411.html

u might be out of luck. one dude says they dont get it in canada. and i cant find it on the site either.


----------



## nomav6

I get mine at walmart, but they're some sites that sale it online, I know www.thinkgeek.com sales other drinks like redbull but not for sure if they have redbull from time to time, but you might want to try out Monster its pretty good, has anyone tried the stacker2 drinks? I saw them the other day but didn't try one.


----------



## kof2000

costco or where i work at, i stock at lease 3 cases of those each day, they sell like sex. i drank alot of those and all i can tell u is that i rather drink double shots than those cuz they make me hungry during workhours. "stimilates the metabolism".

200 cans for around 370 dollars hehe and thats not including shipping. whoopy doo.

some stores check which one ships to CAN

http://www.bizrate.com/buy/products__cat_id--16031300,keyword--Red Bull.html

u can use paypal for this one

http://members.aol.com/Amerfoot/RedBull.htm

bull or beer?

http://www.needmorebeer.com/energy.htm

last resort?

http://search.ebay.com/red-bull-energy-drink_W0QQsokeywordredirectZ1QQfromZR8


----------



## Praetor

> surely you jest....


Hardly 



> do they sell it in supermarkets in Canada?


No they have it at the one convenience store near the university (good decision by that store but too expensive) but not in normal grocery stores



> I wouldnt drink that stuff, you hear all these stories of people drinking too much of it, and getting hyper/heart attacks.


Too much is 10 caffiene pills (150mg) in 20 minutes ... dont ask 

Thx for the suggestions people


----------



## jesbax

i seen red bull on tv and in stores.  what does it taste like? what the rasion for drinking it?  i never tried it and i haven't heard if it is any good or not.


----------



## Lorand

It looks like a rotten cola, taste like sh1t, and gives addiction.
But some people can't function without it...


----------



## jesbax

well thats on for bad any one for good?


----------



## ian

"red bull gives you wings"
at least thats the slogan they use here in Australia.


----------



## kof2000

try drinking WARM redbull hehe NOW  thats the shit.


----------



## Lorand

> "red bull gives you wings"


Yeah, sometimes it gives you wings for good:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1435409.stm
http://www.cnn.com/2001/HEALTH/diet.fitness/05/29/energy.drinks.02/


----------



## 4W4K3

Lorand said:
			
		

> Yeah, sometimes it gives you wings for good:
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1435409.stm
> http://www.cnn.com/2001/HEALTH/diet.fitness/05/29/energy.drinks.02/



they mixed it with vodka and drank themselves to death...i wouldnt say thats's redbull's fault lol.


----------



## Lorand

I very often drink myself to death and I'm ok (not counting the hangovers)...


----------



## Praetor

> what does it taste like? what the rasion for drinking it?


Kinda like ginger ale but without so much bite. The reason? Caffine. Nothing like 80mg of caffine in a can.



> It looks like a rotten cola, taste like sh1t, and gives addiction.


Doesnt taste all that different from ginger ale (of course some people think that tastes like shit)



> try drinking WARM redbull hehe NOW thats the shit


Red bull is red bull 



> they mixed it with vodka and drank themselves to death...i wouldnt say thats's redbull's fault lol.


Agreed. Drunk people are dumb enough as it is, can't be blaming caffine drinks for people's stupidity.


----------



## Lorand

Here's a cool mod for caffeine addicts:


----------



## ian

Praetor needs one that dispenses refridgerated Red Bull.
Actually here in Australia they have these Volkswagen Beetle cars painted in the Red Bull colors and with huge cans of Red Bull on them.


----------



## Lorand

I would like to have this thing near my computer:


----------



## ZER0X

Lorand said:
			
		

> I would like to have this thing near my computer



 LOL


----------



## jesbax

Lorand said:
			
		

> I would like to have this thing near my computer:




I have to agree on that.  And the sad thing is i had a 3 liter bottle of it but drank it all and now i just have the bottle.


----------



## 4W4K3

jesbax said:
			
		

> I have to agree on that.  And the sad thing is i had a 3 liter bottle of it but drank it all and now i just have the bottle.



3 liter? holy crap thats alot.


----------



## jesbax

yes it is and i still have the bottle


----------



## kof2000

jesbax said:
			
		

> I have to agree on that.  And the sad thing is i had a 3 liter bottle of it but drank it all and now i just have the bottle.



what is that thing to the right, looks like the thing u smoke pot with lol

anyways this girl asked me the other day if we carry star bucks double shot, but we're sold out and i suggested her to get a redbull, i hope she dont die on me lol.


----------



## Praetor

> Here's a cool mod for caffeine addicts:


Not enough caffiene.



> i hope she dont die on me lol.


She'll be fine. 85mg isnt that bad. Its only lethal when you start going past 2g


----------



## Godfa7h3r

I drank 4 Red Bulls last night just before clubbin'. WOW. It was the first time I've had them and it just got me wired. Needless to say, I couldn't sleep when I got home last night. That kinda sucked since I had class in the morning.


EDIT: Forgot to mention that I bought a case from Sam's Club the other night, 24 cans, for about $32. That's pretty cheap considering they are over $2 a piece in gas stations and grociery stores.


----------



## kof2000

uhhh... sam's club and a walmart is about to open soon in my area lol talking about red bull galore! lol of course is not like i'll be buying cases of them.


----------



## 4W4K3

kof2000 said:
			
		

> lol of course is not like i'll be buying cases of them.



u never know! i used to hate dr. pepper, now its like all i drink everyday. crazy.


----------



## Praetor

> talking about red bull galore!


Yes but how much will it cost?


----------



## Praetor

Problem solved: they now have crates of redbull


----------



## Praetor

2L of vodka
36 cans of redbull... damn thats first time the "filler" costed more than the alcohol


----------



## kof2000

when i buy in bulk locally i think it is a 32can or something and the cost is only a dollar a can instead of if you buy singles it cost like 2.50.


----------



## 4W4K3

kof2000 said:
			
		

> when i buy in bulk locally i think it is a 32can or something and the cost is only a dollar a can instead of if you buy singles it cost like 2.50.



Our single bottled cokes cost $1.25 at the mall. its OUTRAGEOUS!!!


----------



## kof2000

20oz bottled coke cost 1.34 here includes tax lol


----------



## ZER0X

Well our 600ml coke cost $2.20 and 1.25Ltr cost $3.00+....bad


----------

